# importer mails de mon pc à mon mac



## hauteville (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens de m'acheter un mac


j'aimerais transférer tous les mails et contacts stockés sur le logiciel de mail de mon PC : Windows Live Mail.

Apparemment ça ne fonctionne pas (après les avoir exportés sur un DD, ça "rentre pas" dans MAIL)

Faut-il que sur mon PC :
- j'exporte TOUS mes mails et contacts de Windows Live Mail  vers Outlook ou outlook express ou thunderbird (après les avoir installés sur mon PC)

- puis exporter tout cela sur un disque dur externe 

- puis importer dans Mail sur mon MAC ?

ou bien y a-t-il une autre solution plus simple ?



autre question : 
peut-on recevoir *également* sur MAIL les mails venant de Free et de Hotmail ?
ou bien me conseillez-vous d'utiliser Entourage ?
(j'ai installé Office pour Mac)


Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses...


----------



## twinworld (27 Septembre 2010)

hauteville a dit:


> autre question :
> peut-on recevoir *également* sur MAIL les mails venant de Free et de Hotmail ?
> ou bien me conseillez-vous d'utiliser Entourage ?
> (j'ai installé Office pour Mac)


Mail est un gestionnaire d'adresses. Il n'y a pas de restriction a priori. Le seul problème qui peut se présenter, c'est d'importer les mails d'Hotmail, car Microsoft n'utilise pas les standards.


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

hauteville a dit:


> Faut-il que sur mon PC :
> - j'exporte TOUS mes mails et contacts de Windows Live Mail  vers Outlook ou outlook express ou thunderbird (après les avoir installés sur mon PC)


Comme tu pourras le voir en faisant une recherche sur le forum ("problème" récurrent) la solution la plus simple consiste à tout importer dans Thunderbird sous Windows. Celui-ci utilisant le format standard MBOX, tu récupères les archives et les importe sur le Mac : toutes les applications de messagerie sur Mac OS X savent importer les archives MBOX.

Autre solution : passer ta boîte en IMAP, format qui permet de récupérer son courrier partout, Mac, PC, Webmail...




hauteville a dit:


> peut-on recevoir *également* sur MAIL les mails venant de Free et de Hotmail ?
> ou bien me conseillez-vous d'utiliser Entourage ?


Pour Free (ou n'importe quel serveur POP ou IMAP) toutes les applications de messagerie fonctionnent. Une recherche, là aussi t'indiquera au besoin les détails. 

Reste le cas d'Hotmail (en fait Windows Live maintenant). Il me semble qu'il propose aussi le POP depuis un an maintenant, non ?

Pour le choix de ton logiciel de messagerie, rien ne t'empêche de les utiliser tous les deux (voire tous les trois en ajoutant Thunderbird à la liste) le temps de voir ce qui te convient le mieux.




twinworld a dit:


> Mail est un gestionnaire d'adresses.


Tu voulais dire gestionnaire de *messagerie* et le coup est parti tout seul, je présume.


----------



## twinworld (27 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tu voulais dire gestionnaire de *messagerie* et le coup est parti tout seul, je présume.


oui, merci d'avoir rectifié


----------



## hauteville (27 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses,



justement j'avais quand même bien épluché le forum pour y trouver une réponse avant de poster...

le truc c'est que j'ai installé sur mon PC thunderbird pour faire ce que vous dites, mais il n'importe pas les "mails stockés sur mon ordi dans windows live mail"
...

je cherche, je cherche...

j'ai déjà exporté mes mails WLM vers Outlook, puis vers Outlook Express, puis avec Microsoft exchange,
mais pas moyen de faire rentrer tout ça dans thunderbird...
:hein:


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

hauteville a dit:


> le truc c'est que j'ai installé sur mon PC thunderbird pour faire ce que vous dites, mais il n'importe pas les "mails stockés sur mon ordi dans windows live mail"


Essaye de lui demander à importer "Outlook Express" (menu "Outils" > "Importer..."). Mais bon, cette partie-là, c'est un problème "Windows", faudrait peut-être voire chez les cousins windowsiens pour de l'aide sur ce point (on est tout de même plutôt spécialisés Macintosh, par ici).


----------



## hauteville (27 Septembre 2010)

merci pour la réponse, j'ai déjà fait tout ça...
aaargh...


effectivement, il va falloir que je trouve des personnes qui sont passées de PC à Mac et qui ont résolu ce problème,


----------



## Aliboron (28 Septembre 2010)

hauteville a dit:


> il va falloir que je trouve des personnes qui sont passées de PC à Mac et qui ont résolu ce problème,


Ben oui, une petite recherche ne peut pas faire de mal (surtout sur un sujet qui revient régulièrement). Par exemple ici, ou là, ou encore ici, ou là (parmi d'autres)...


----------

